# j13 411 buring gas!



## 66pl411 (Apr 29, 2006)

My 411 seems to be getting horrible gas mileage. It used 2 gallons after only going 23 miles. I have replaced the fuel filter, oil filter, thermostat due to overheating, changed the air filter, complete carb rebuild. I know that my fuel pump has been on its last leg for awhile now could that have anything to do with going from 30mpg to 11mpg. Any help would be great I just need to drive it until my j15 swap comes back from the machine shop


----------



## 510Mods (Feb 21, 2005)

I have had these old cars and trucks, there is one thing every classic Datsun and import classic car owner will tell you. These old carbs by Nikki and Hitachi are pretty unreliable. You have a fuel problem for sure bro. The motor will always draw pretty much the same air flow, but if your carb is allowing more fuel than it will let it go right in there. Either the carb is flowing it more, or the fuel pump is making it flow past the bowl valve.

The J13 is a good motor, I had a E1 (1200cc version) that I swapped to the J13 (1300cc). The J15 will be great, I can help you sell the J13 when your ready. Too bad you didn't have the RL411 which has the dual carbed R16 engine 

Chris


----------

